# Hyperlight ultimid 2



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

It wouldn’t work with a cot. The angle of the walls low enough that any elevation off the floor means the wall quickly get close to your face and feet. The problem would be worse with the insert. 

The ultamid 4 would have enough room for 2 cots. But it’s a really expensive way to do it.

Unless you’re backpacking (which I assume you’re not since you’re sleeping in cots), there are way more affordable pyramid shelters to make your scheme work.


----------



## mvb (Dec 6, 2020)

Yep, my camp time couldn't fit in my U2, but it does fit in my U4. Raft paddles make a great center pole


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

What about the new MSR Front Range? It's damn near a quarter the price of a HMG UM4. Sure, I still love my Nemo Pentalite, so much so than had Bearpaw Designs make me an insert...but its getting long-in-the-tooth and much as am a fan of HMG, this looks like an equally versatile pyramid shelter from a highly reputable brand.


----------



## Roseldo (Aug 27, 2020)

307kevin said:


> Has anyone used the hyperlight ultimid 2 with standard camp time cots? Wondering if two fit inside with the full screen insert. Thought it would be a great stable light shelter.


I have one for bikepacking and backpacking. I would agree that it's not going to fit a Camp time cot. I don't bring mine on the river, though I would consider it if I were pack-rafting or doing a kayak self-support trip. 

It's not very plush by rafting standards, but it's a great backpacking tent.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

My Luxe Megahorn III just arrived. For less than $300 you can sleep two easily. That’s not including the wood stove. I haven’t set it up yet, but so far I’m happy with the quality of the sewing. I’ll do a full review of it when I get a few nights in it, with the stove.








Reviews On LUXE Megahorn Tipi Hot Tent - Hot Tent Camping


Megahorn tipi tent is a hexagonal conical tent, suitable for backpacking and camping in cold weather. Designed for a very spacious lightweight winter tent. The external tent can accommodate up to four people. The tent is portable and easy to install, which can resist rain and snow. It also...



hottentcamping.com


----------



## DarkSky (Sep 27, 2021)

Everyone will probably cycle around back to the age old design of vertical walls and a sloped roof with a center pole or ridge for larger space models.


----------



## upacreek (Mar 17, 2021)

From the heroic era of polar exploration to today, pyramid tents will always be a timeless design..


----------



## 307kevin (Oct 27, 2021)

Thanks for all the feedback. Ended up tracking down an ultimid 2 with full insert. Turns out that it will work with cots. Definitely tight, but will work.


----------



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

307kevin said:


> View attachment 71012
> 
> View attachment 71013
> 
> Thanks for all the feedback. Ended up tracking down an ultimid 2 with full insert. Turns out that it will work with cots. Definitely tight, but will work.


I’m actually surprised. Good to know. 

Consider some squares of plywood or something similar to protect your floor from the legs of the cot.


----------



## MT4Runner (Apr 6, 2012)

Bootboy said:


> Consider some squares of plywood or something similar to protect your floor from the legs of the cot.


Or x-slit tennis balls


----------

